

Double Robotics has started shipping its iPad-equipped telepresence robots - johnkoetsier
http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/30/double-robotics-has-started-shipping-its-ipad-equipped-telepresence-robots/

======
prayag
We are probably the biggest user of a Double being the first to get beta
access and having a co-founders (drolnitzky) remote. At one point early in the
beta, we were bigger user than every other user combined.

Having a double has been one of the best boons to our productivity. I
personally spend most of my team working with drolnitzky and this is the best
thing that has happened to me professionally. It's like having him in the same
room. The meetings are much easier, discussion is impromptu, asking a question
doesn't require getting on skype, asking for permission etc.

Double is one of those things that you think you don't need but if you have
remote team members, it becomes the most indispensable tool.

I can't say enough good things about Double. It's an amazing amazing thing.

------
avmich
I wonder - why not to make an empty plastic shell similar to a human in form?
Uncanny valley? Similarly, why now to make empty heads - possibly custom-made,
for each person who's going to use the robot?

~~~
tlb
I tried that in an early version of Anybots (see
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/09/anybots-rolls-out-qa-
the-...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/09/anybots-rolls-out-qa-the-
telegenic-telepresence-robot/) for pictures). It caused people to expect it to
be a Robot with a robotic personality, and were disappointed when it was just
a proxy for a person. It was confusing since there were two human-like things
involved. I analogized it to designing a phone to look like a human head.

The goal is communicating transparently with the remote person, so a minimal
design works best.

That said, a humanoid torso would be a fun aftermarket accessory for the
Double.

~~~
avmich
May be it's a design question. The torso shouldn't be human-like, but the idea
is to make it - less ugly, subjectively? - than a stick with an iPad on it.
Yes, it somehow should avoid being confused with robot - so may be it
shouldn't look like a stereotypical robot.

I agree that everything has a price; the question is, is it justified by
perceived improvement in looks. To me, a Segway with a stick looks odd,
especially in a company of a few people walking somewhere. Something more
resembling "a figure" could likely improve the perception.

A head model could both make easier to realize who you're talking to - I guess
this can be useful - and also improve overall looking. I agree that it's also
not as easy - and reconfigurable - as just having an iPad.

It seems to me there is a potential for improvements.

